# ما هي المباديء الأساسية للديانة المسيحية؟



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أبريل 2009)

ترتكز المسيحية على مبادىء كتابية أي مأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله، فيؤمن المسيحيون بها.. إيماناً ثابتاً ويسعون للعيش على أساسها:

* الإيمان بأن الكتاب المقدّس هو كلمة الله: 
دون سواه من الكتب، أوحى بتدوينه لأنبيائه ورسله وهو المرجع الوحيد والمصدر الأكيد لعقائد الإيمان المسيحي ولسلوك المؤمن بالمسيح. يقول الوحي على فم بولس الرسول:

"إِنَّ الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ مَا فِيهِ، قَدْ أَوْحَى بِهِ اللهُ؛ وَهُوَ مُفِيدٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ وَالتَّقْوِيمِ وَتَهْذِيبِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي الْبِرِّ، لِكَيْ يَجْعَلَ إِنْسَانَ اللهِ مُؤَهَّلاً تَأْهِيلاً كَامِلاً، وَمُجَهَّزاً لِكُلِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ. (2تيموثاوس3: 16-17).

*الإيمان بالله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس. 

*الإيمان بأن يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله وابن الله وصورة الله غير المنظور.

*الإيمان بفداء المسيح للعالم: آلامه وموته مصلوباً وقيامته من الموت.

*الإيمان بأن الرب يسوع سيعود إلى أرضنا ثانية في آخر الأيام ليدين العالم.

*الإيمان أن الإنسان يتطهر من خطاياه ويتبرر أمام الله وينال الحياة الأبدية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح رباّ وفادياً ومخلصاً. 

يبقى هناك تطبيقات عملية لهذه المبادىء المقدّسة ينبغي على المؤمن المسيحي الإلتزام بها والعيش على أساسها لكي ينمو في حياة الإيمان والقداسة وطاعة الله، نذكر منها: 

*السلوك الحسن:
يدعونا الله في الكتاب المقدس لكي نعيش حياة البر والقداسة والتقوى. وهذه بعض الآيات المقدسة التي تحثنا على السلوك الحسن:

"وَبَعْدُ، أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، فَمِثْلَمَا تَلَقَّيْتُمْ مِنَّا كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا سُلُوكاً يُرْضِي اللهَ ، وَكَمَا أَنْتُم فَاعِلُونَ، نَرْجُو مِنْكُمْ وَنُحَرِّضُكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ أَنْ تُضَاعِفُوا تَقَدُّمَكُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ. 2فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ الْوَصَايَا الَّتِي لَقَّنَّاكُمْ إِيَّاهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 3فَإِنَّ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ هِيَ هَذِهِ: قَدَاسَتُكُمْ. وَذَلِكَ بِأَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الزِّنَى، 4وَأَنْ يَعْرِفَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ كَيْفَ يَحْفَظُ جَسَدَهُ فِي الطَّهَارَةِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ (1تسالونيكي4: 1-4). 

*الصلاة: 
يحثنا الإنجيل المقدس على الصلاة "في كل حين وبلا انقطاع" باعتبارها جزء هام من إيماننا المسيحيي فيهاّ نعبّر عن شكرنا لله ونعلن ثقتنا به ونجدد ولاءنا له ومنه نطلب احتياجاتنا الروحية والزمنية...فالصلاة تعني اللقاء مع الرب والتحدث إليه عالمين ومتأكدين أنه يصغي إلى طلباتنا، ومن المهم جداً أن تكون كلمات صلواتنا صادرة من قلب تَطَهّر بدم يسوع المسيح باعترافنا له بها لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير:
"إِنْ تَعَهَّدْتُ إِثْماً فِي قَلْبِي لاَ يَسْتَمِعُ لِيَ الرَّبُّ (مزمور66: 18). 
وصلاتنا لله ليست محصورة في مكان وزمان محددين، يمكننا الصلاة في أي وقت وفي أي مكان نتواجد فيه.

* قراءة كلمة الله الكتاب المقذس:
فكما نتحادث مع الله في الصلاة، فإن الله أيضاً يرغب في أن يتحادث معنا، وذلك من خلال الكلمة التي أرسلها لنا. وقد أمرنا الله بدراسة هذه الكلمة 
"16لِتَسْكُنْ كَلِمَةُ الْمَسِيحِ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ بِغِنًى..." (كو 16:3). 
لنا في كلمة الله غذاء لأرواحنا وهي نافعة لنا في نواحي حياتنا كلها كما سبق وذكرنا أعلاه في 2تيموثاوس3: 16-17.

* شركة المؤمنين: 
من المهم جداً في الحياة المسيحية أن يكون لي علاقة روحية مع جماعة من المؤمنين الحقيقيين، حيث نُشجع بعضنا البعض على النمو الروحي وأيضاً على الاستعداد لمجيء السيد المسيح مرة ثانية، لأنه من الصعب أن يعيش الإنسان وحيداً. اسمع ما يقوله سليمان الحكيم: 
"اثْنَانِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ، لأَنَّ لَهُمَا حُسْنَ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى كَدِّهِمَا. لأَنَّهُ إِذَا سَقَطَ أَحَدُهُمَا يُنْهِضُهُ الآخَرُ. وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ هُوَ وَحِيدٌ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ سَقَطَ فَلاَ مُسْعِفَ لَهُ عَلَى النُّهوض" (سفر الجامعة 9:4ـ10).

* الشهادة (الكرازة):
لقد أوصانا السيد المسيح قائلاً: "اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ، وَبَشِّرُوا الْخَلِيقَةَ كُلَّهَا بِالإِنْجِيلِ: مَنْ آمَنَ وَتَعَمَّدَ، خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَسَوْفَ يُدَانُ" (مرقس 16: 15 و16).
لذلك ينبغي أن أُعلن السيد المسيح في حياتي ومن خلال أعمالي الصالحة، وأيضاً من خلال كلماتي، أي أُخبر الآخرين عن محبة الله وعمل المسيح الفدائي. إن للكرازة دورٌ مهمٌ في حياة النمو، فإنها مثل الحركة في حياة الإنسان. فإذا أكلنا دون أن نتحرك فسوف نصاب بأمراض كثيرة. فعلينا أن نذهب بإيمان ونكرز، ونثق أن الله سيكون معنا وأيضاً سيعطينا الحكمة اللازمة، وسوف يحمينا من الأخطار التي نخاف منها.

صديقي... إن المسيحية حياة، وهذه الحياة ينبغي أن تكون مطابقة تماماً لحياة مؤسسها السيد المسيح. وبحسب قوّتنا الذاتية لا نستطيع ذلك، ولكن من خلال الإيمان به، وأيضاً من خلال الطعام الروحي الذي ذكرناه، وبقوة الروح القدس أستطيع أن أسلك كما سلك هو أيضاً (أي السيد المسيح)


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا فراشة 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا فراشة ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​




​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

*فعلا يا مرمورة 
لازم نعيش كمسيحين بالاعمال التي تليق  وترضي صلاح مخلصنا
ودة بقوتنا مش هنقدر لكن بمعونة ربنا اكيد نقدر
موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك في حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي على مرورك الجميل



​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا يا فراشه


ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا  ومميز يا فراشة

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا يا فراشه
> 
> 
> 
> ...







كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا ومميز يا فراشة
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسي على مروركم الرائع



​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

بجد الموضوع اكتر من رائع
وموضوع متكامل عن اسس التعليم المسيحية
ربنا يباركك
وتنزلى مواضيع رائعة كالعاده​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا جوجو



​


----------



## grges monir (10 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع فراشة*
*ميرسى ليكى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 أبريل 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *موضوع رائع فراشة*
> *ميرسى ليكى*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ميرسي يا جرجس على مرورك الجميل




​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Salib (4 أكتوبر 2012)

* شركة المؤمنين: 
من المهم جداً في الحياة المسيحية أن يكون لي علاقة روحية مع جماعة من المؤمنين الحقيقيين، حيث نُشجع بعضنا البعض على النمو الروحي وأيضاً على الاستعداد لمجيء السيد المسيح مرة ثانية، لأنه من الصعب أن يعيش الإنسان وحيداً. اسمع ما يقوله سليمان الحكيم: 
"اثْنَانِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ، لأَنَّ لَهُمَا حُسْنَ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى كَدِّهِمَا. لأَنَّهُ إِذَا سَقَطَ أَحَدُهُمَا يُنْهِضُهُ الآخَرُ. وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ هُوَ وَحِيدٌ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ سَقَطَ فَلاَ مُسْعِفَ لَهُ عَلَى النُّهوض" (سفر الجامعة 9:4ـ10).

ميرسى يا فراشة على المعلومات القيمة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك تعب محبتك ويملاء حياتك بهجه و فرح
اتمنى من كل اخوتى واحبائى احباء الرب يسوع المسيح
ان يكون هناك قسم لحديثى الايمان تجتمع فيه شركة المؤمنين السابقين حتى يأخذوا بايدى كل الاخوة المقبلين على الرب يسوع لتقوية هممهم ومساعدتهم على تعلم المسيحيه تعليما صحيحاً
والوقوف بجانبهم فى وقت يفتقدون فيه كل من كان حولهم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا و يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع و مفيد جدا

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------

